# finaly fed a mouse



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

pic


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

woah sh*t. you fed a mouse to a frog? good god, the mouse is bigger than he [email protected]


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Holly crap that mouse is huge compared to him!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes, I was unsure if he would be able to eat it, but the pet store was out of crickets and goldfish. I dont like to by mice from that pet store either as it's not the cleanest place, i get my mice from a great place in Des Moines (30 minn away) well I forgot to go back and get him food, so I knew he must have been starving and it was 10pm and I wont have time to get him anything untill sunday, so I dethawed on of the fuzzies I feed to my Bosc monitor. I picked the smallest one. As soon as I put it in there he was all over it! Took about 15 minutes for him to get it all in, but he did it!!! I was suprided, and extremely impressed!

Yay for Detective Sipowicz (thats his name as my fiance loved NYPD Blue lol)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That mouse is way to big for him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is a monster

and it isent to big for them
in the wild horned frogs will eat prey up to twice there size
even though they die sometimes cause they couldent swallow it and it getting stuck in there mouths


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> dam that guy is a monster
> 
> and it isent to big for them
> in the wild horned frogs will eat prey up to twice there size
> ...


Yeah they do die, so why take the chance??

Wait till he is big enough, start small like pinkys


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I hate mice!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

the mouse really does look too big...but whats done is done!..he did it! and he will live on!

SWEET!








Eden


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > dam that guy is a monster
> ...










i would never take that chance


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Eden said:


> the mouse really does look too big...but whats done is done!..he did it! and he will live on!
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> ...


Ya, he did it I respect him way more than I did before. It was probibly the max size that he could have eaten, and in hindsight I realize it was probibly a bigger risk than I initialy thought. Now I truely know the maxium size he can eat though.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

your pet store was out of crickets and feeders? at the same time? i have never even heard of that


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

We have one small business pet shop in Ames, and I wouldnt feed any of my pets a fish from Walmart if my life depended on it.


----------



## oscar_vs_goldfish (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sick


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Des Moines, IA? (Ames)

I'm From Sioux City, IA!! Off The Subject..Sorry TeeHee!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yep, i got to ISU!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

What kind of frog is that? Looks pretty cool!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Argentinean Horned Frog (Pacman Frog)


----------



## PinkieLover (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a series of pics of a Pac-Man frog going after a pinkie mouse.

They came from a book called "Food Chain" that was written by an "artist" named Catherine Chalmers. She took a bunch of photos of close-ups of insects, snakes and the Pac-Man frog eating their prey. I wouldn't consider this art, but maybe it is art to the type of people who read "Fangoria".

http://www.topicmag.com/frog.html


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

lol aw poor mouse i love mice or mouse whatevr there called


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sweet


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

cool


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

aw pooor cute lil hair less mouse


----------

